# Cleveland Race Nov 26th



## rocksbrigade (Oct 31, 2002)

Does anyone have a web site with information on the Cleveland race that starts this upcoming weekend?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

rocksbrigade said:


> Does anyone have a web site with information on the Cleveland race that starts this upcoming weekend?


Information for the Cleveland Indoor Champs that begins this week and runs through the weekend can be found at Teamtrinity.com or rctech.net.
If you got to rctech.net there is a message forum under electric on-road it should be at the top of the page. 
Jesse


----------



## rocksbrigade (Oct 31, 2002)

Jesse, Thanks I looked on the RCtech.net and saw the posts, but did not see anything that linked to the website for the event. I want to find the site for times and location, just taking my son to watch.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

rocksbrigade said:


> Jesse, Thanks I looked on the RCtech.net and saw the posts, but did not see anything that linked to the website for the event. I want to find the site for times and location, just taking my son to watch.


I can help you with that information I am actually attending the race this year and have the official U.S. Indoor Champs Racing Guide for 2004. The race is November 24-28. Wed-Thursday are practice days, Fri-Saturday are qualifying, and Sunday are the Mains. Racing starts evryday at 7:00 am. The race is held in the Ball Room at the Holiday Inn, Independance Ohio. The direct phone number to the hotel is 216-524-8050 they could give you detailed directions.
Jesse :wave:


----------



## rocksbrigade (Oct 31, 2002)

Thanks, just sent you an email as you were posting this.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

rocksbrigade said:


> Thanks, just sent you an email as you were posting this.


No problem, I didnt receive your email though just incase my email is [email protected] let me know if you have anymore questions i would be glad to help you out. 
Jesse


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

You could also go here...... http://www.indoorchamps.com/


----------

